# Sexing 12 day old rats?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

So I've found homes for just about all the little guys but I'm not 0 on my ability to sex them yet. I think I mostly got it. But I need to know for sure so I'm not promising girls to someone and come to find out at 5 weeks that the one I promised to them is a boy lol

So am I correct on these guys?










Male










Male










Female

Or am I all off? If I remember correctly, the two holes close together is female, further apart is male? Any help would be appreciated. I really need to get these guys sexed so I can start figuring out who is going where.

Also, at what age will the boys start showing testicles so I can know 0 if I'm wrong on a couple of them?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Top is male, middle is female and bottom is male. They'll start to show testes at 19 days. Females will have a line running from the urethra to the bum and males will have no line and it'll be furry from urethra to bum. Hope it helps!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Its hard to tell but to me it looks like 1: male 2: female 3: female. I coyld be wrong though.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going with LeStan. What you need to do is find one with super close genitals, which will be your female. Use that as a ruler of sorts to measure against the others. Again, by three weeks they'll have testicles.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I think bottom is female. These are not the best pics tho. What works best is to lay them on a flat surface, pull their butts up a little bit by the base of the tail and take a picture that way


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you have it right. The top two are male and the last is definetely female. You can tell females apart by the nipples that start showing around 10-14 days. The top is definetely male, the little space are the testies. I'm unsure about the middle one because the tail is angled differently. It looks like a male to me though, unless you can spot tiny nipples on the side or have a better picture of his or her bottom parts.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Phantom, that is what I was seeing too. That broader base between urethra and anus. The second picture was tough because the baby was kind up scrunching up since they are all getting squirmy. That is why I included that picture instead of a few of the most clear ones. They are so active now that it almost feels impossible to sex them for sure. 

Nanashi and LeStan, I'll try to get some pictures as you proposed tomorrow and get them posted. I really thought I had it mostly down but I do want to be sure since I now have homes for all them. I want to be as clear as I can to the new families as to who is available.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The bottom one is definitly a lady, she has nipples! The top two are a bit harder because of the angle (especailly on the second) but i suspect your right. It will become increasingly obvious now they are growing up


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If the second baby has any signs of nipples (you will see them when the fur starts to grow in on the belly) then it is a girl, if not it's a boy. The more I look at the picture the more it looks like a boy to me.


----------

